# ROTP incorrect degree...



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

I have searched this subject and it was made clear that my chances were hurt when trying to get in as an engineer officer with a degree that is not in engineering. However, that (from what I drew from it) was for DEO. My question here would be "Is it possible at all for one to enroll in ROTP as an engineer officer, while obtaining a degree that is not in the feild of engineering?"


----------



## jeffb (5 Jan 2012)

So you want to know if you can be an engineer with a degree that doesn't qualify you to be an engineer?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2012)

The preferred and acceptable degrees for each trades is not dependent on entry plan, AFAIK.


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> So you want to know if you can be an engineer with a degree that doesn't qualify you to be an engineer?



Yes, I have heard that there have been engineer officers with business degrees that have had no trouble.


----------



## SentryMAn (5 Jan 2012)

So my hopes of being CELE are not dashed yet.  I'm hoping my previous experience is taken into account too.


----------



## tree hugger (5 Jan 2012)

10 years ago or so, I was accepted into ROTP Airfield Engineering while taking Forestry...  anything is possible....


----------



## RMCMOM (6 Jan 2012)

http://www.forces.ca/interactive/rmc/kingston/index.html

This has information on which degrees are needed for which jobs.


----------



## Pusser (8 Jan 2012)

For the most part,if you want to be an engineering officer of any sort in the CF, you have to have an engineering degree.  It need not necessarily be related your engineering occupation (e.g. there have been Naval Technical Officers with degrees in Agricultural Engineering), but an engineering degree nonetheless.  However, there are a limited number of non-engineering degrees that are acceptable for engineering officer occupations.  For example, a degree in Physics or Computer Science will qualify for certain engineering occupations.    Although I have known several engineers with MBAs, they were all engineers first.  I have never heard of an engineering officer in the CF with only a business degree.


----------



## Fiera (11 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I have never heard of an engineering officer in the CF with only a business degree.



If by Business Degree you mean MBA than no, there wont be an engineering officer with just an MBA. You do not even qualify to start an MBA without a bachelors degree. It doesn't matter what bachelors, you simply has to have one to do an MBA. 

Edited to add: Whoops Necro-bump. Sorry!


----------



## MJP (11 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> If by Business Degree you mean MBA than no, there wont be an engineering officer with just an MBA. You do not even qualify to start an MBA without a bachelors degree. It doesn't matter what bachelors, you simply has to have one to do an MBA.
> 
> Edited to add: Whoops Necro-bump. Sorry!



That and you can't read.  What Pusser actually said and what you pulled out of it are two different things.


----------



## Tuna (11 Feb 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> That and you can't read.  What Pusser actually said and what you pulled out of it are two different things.



Plus what Pusser said did not exactly match my question, I was very vague when I said "business degree" and I understand the confusion but what I was referring to was a bachelor's degree in international business to be specific


----------



## MJP (11 Feb 2012)

Tuna said:
			
		

> Plus what Pusser said did not exactly match my question, I was very vague when I said "business degree" and I understand the confusion but what I was referring to was a bachelor's degree in international business to be specific



I was talking to Fiera...


----------



## McG (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> If by Business Degree you mean MBA than then no, there won't be an engineering officer with just an MBA. You do not even qualify to start an MBA without a bachelors degree. ...


There are undergraduate business degrees.  Why would you assume "only a buisness degree" to mean "only an MBA"?


----------



## ballz (12 Feb 2012)

You also don't need a Bachelor's degree to get into an MBA program... some accredited university's will, on occasion, accept people with the right work/life/leadership experience, although it's becoming less and less common.


----------



## Fiera (12 Feb 2012)

Actually, I can read just fine thank you and I would appreciate the same courtesy I show to you to be given to me as well instead of immediately launching into insults. 

I can accept that I am mistaken. I have yet to come across a BA in Business while searching through degree programs. It could be as simple as its not something that was/is offered locally at the time I was looking. At the time of my post, I was only aware of an MBA as a Business degree with one university offering an Accounting degree with as sub focus in Management (while business related, I wouldn't and didn't consider this a Business Degree). The requirement for admittance to the universities I have viewed for an MBA has been a 4 year Bachelor degree. This is not always the case, so be it, thank you for the clarification. 

To reiterate, based on my understanding at the time I made the post, my response to what Pusser said was relevant; I was simply missing some information. My apologies and thank you for the clarification; this gives me a few more avenues to look into by looking farther away from home. 

As for the grammatical mix up in my previous post, I can see I also made a second one. I'm afraid that happens when tired. It made sense when I read it back at the time, and the spell checker won't catch it since the spelling is accurate.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> Actually*.......blah blah blah.........*



 :


----------



## Fiera (12 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator, is there something wrong with trying to be considerate of others? Or is it acknowledgement of my error and being grateful for the opportunity to clarify the background of my statement and for the additional information that draws the sarcastic response? 

A question was asked of me, I answered it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> As for the grammatical mix up in my previous post, I can see I also made a second one. I'm afraid that happens when tired. It made sense when I read it back at the time, and the spell checker won't catch it since the spelling is accurate.



Two more spelling mistakes and you're getting a recorded warning young miss!


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> *CND* Aviator, is there something wrong with trying to be considerate of others? Or is it acknowledgement of my error and being grateful for the opportunity to clarify the background of my statement and for the additional information that draws the sarcastic response?
> 
> A question was asked of me, I answered it.



make that ONE more  :threat:


----------



## Fiera (12 Feb 2012)

Fixed


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> Or is it acknowledgement of my error



Yes, it's your "acknowledgment". You should have just said "I was wrong". Instead you decided to say "I was wrong but.....blah blah blah".

You were wrong. That's it, that's all.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> Fixed



I was being factious


----------



## McG (12 Feb 2012)

Okay, back on topic now.

Cheers,
The Staff.


----------



## MedCorps (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> I can accept that I am mistaken. I have yet to come across a BA in Business while searching through degree programs. It could be as simple as its not something that was/is offered locally at the time I was looking. At the time of my post, I was only aware of an MBA as a Business degree with one university offering an Accounting degree with as sub focus in Management (while business related, I wouldn't and didn't consider this a Business Degree).



When you are looking at undergraduate calendars it is often referred to as a Bachelor of Business Administration (BBA) or Bachelor of Commerce (BComm).

The BBA / BComm tends to cover a broad selection of business topics such as economics, mathematics, accounting, finance, marketing, management, management science, business strategy, and entrepreneurship.  Normally in 3rd and 4th years you have a chance to concentrate in one of these areas (less economics and math, which as separate degrees).  

Good luck 

MC


----------



## ballz (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> I have yet to come across a BA in Business while searching through degree programs.



As MedCorps suggested, the business programs are usually their own faculty (sometimes even with a fancy name "X School of Business") and not a part of the Arts.

For example, since you are in Vancouver, here is SFU's business program, at the Beedie School of Business
http://www.surrey.sfu.ca/business


----------



## Tuna (12 Feb 2012)

I think I had a definitive answer before the degree argument started, and I thank you all!
and for the record CDN Aviator is awesome


----------



## Fiera (12 Feb 2012)

Medcorps, Ballz, thank you both. The schools I have looked at on island didn't have anything of the like, just an MBA. I hadn't looked off island as most of the mainland schools are out of my price range to attend. 

As for CDN Aviator: The explanation past acknowledging I was wrong wasn't directed at you, I was answering MCG's question and indirectly MJP.


----------



## Melbatoast (12 Feb 2012)

Fiera said:
			
		

> Medcorps, Ballz, thank you both. The schools I have looked at on island didn't have anything of the like, just an MBA. I hadn't looked off island as most of the mainland schools are out of my price range to attend.



http://www.uvic.ca/gustavson/undergraduate/index.php

http://www.viu.ca/business/bba.asp

edit - http://camosun.ca/learn/programs/bba/


----------



## jeffb (13 Feb 2012)

And not to forget Royal Roads... http://business.school.royalroads.ca/ 

I would be surprised if there are any universities in Canada that do not have a undergrad business program and I would be shocked if there are ones that have a MBA that don't have an undergrad.


----------



## matthew1786 (14 Feb 2012)

In my *unaccredited* opinion,

If there are is an _x_ amount of Engineer Officer positions opened for DEO, I would fill up these available spots with those who have applied with an engineering degree. Of course, if _x_ still hasn't been filled up, I would then consider everyone else. This seems like the most rational process, with very little subjectivity involved. In this model, I guess that it all comes down to what _x_ actually is at the time of your application, and how many well qualified individuals with an engineering degree apply. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure that these variables cannot be quantified until the selection board actually meets. But... there is always hope!  

 :2c:


----------



## Pusser (14 Feb 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> In my *unaccredited* opinion,
> 
> If there are is an _x_ amount of Engineer Officer positions opened for DEO, I would fill up these available spots with those who have applied with an engineering degree. Of course, if _x_ still hasn't been filled up, I would then consider everyone else. This seems like the most rational process, with very little subjectivity involved. In this model, I guess that it all comes down to what _x_ actually is at the time of your application, and how many well qualified individuals with an engineering degree apply. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure that these variables cannot be quantified until the selection board actually meets. But... there is always hope!
> 
> :2c:



In fact, these variables can be and are quantified long before the selection process begins.  Although some officer occupations will accept any degree (the sole criteria being a degree), many have required degrees.  Engineering (all types) is one such officer occupation.  Prospective engineers do not necessarily have to have an engineering degree, but the list of acceptable degrees outside of engineering is short and specific (physics and computer science are two of which I'm aware).  If there are not enough applicants with acceptable degrees, then the occupation goes short.  We don't open the floodgates to anyone who wants to try after that.  I may be going out on a limb here, but I'm betting that anyone with a business or history degree (and nothing else) will not be accepted into an engineering occupation under any circumstances (CFRs excepted).


----------



## Tuna (14 Feb 2012)

Without quoting or asking anyone in specific, would experience in the construction industry help my chances?


----------

